# Routen abfahren und Geld verdienen!?



## Kreuzbergbier (17. April 2010)

Hallo,
wir suchen für ein Projekt, vorerst ausschließlich im nördlichen Unterfranken, begeisterte und geübte Mountainbiker/innen die für uns festgelegte Strecken nach GPS abfahren und diese mit einer Videokamera und einem Foto aufzeichnen.

Es handelt sich in der Regel um Strecken um die 50-80km (Tagesetappen) bei 1000-1500Hm (meist weniger).
Ausrüstung incl. GPS Garmin wird gestellt. Du fährst nur die Strecke, trägst eine Helmkamera (Actioncam) und machst an definierten Punkten Foto's. Nach Abschluß der Tour, um genau zu sein nach Auswertung der Daten (Film u. Fotos) gibt's für die "Strapazen" Kohle.

Dieses Thema hatte ich auch in anderen Foren gepostet, habe es nun aber hoffentlich im richtigen Forum untergebracht.

Wer Lust hat, möge sich bitte melden.
Kreuzbergbier 

Da die Threads eine lebhafte Diskussion ausgelöst haben, möchte ich hier gleich eine meiner Antworten einbinden:
Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte kurz darauf antworten, besonders jenen die gleich schon wieder etwas unseriöses dahinter vermuten.
1. Es liegt mir fern ein unseriöses Angebot zu machen. Wir, zwei begeisterte Mountainbiker, hatten eine Idee aber zu wenig Zeit diese in diesem Sommer alleine umzusetzen.
2. Es gibt keine Webseite und wird auch vorerst keine geben, die Daten werden in anderer Form veröffentlicht.
3. Warum habe ich in drei Foren gepostet aber nicht im Lokalforum? Weil ich nicht so häufig im Forum unterwegs bin und um die Uhrzeit schon müde war. Werde ich dieses Wochenende nachholen. Ziel war möglichst die unterfränkischen Mountainbiker anzusprechen - einige habe ich ja erreicht.
4. Ich bin eine ehrliche Haut, wer mich kennt weiß das. Dass man im Internet mittlerweile misstrauisch sein kann/muss verstehe ich auch. Aber nochmal -> es liegt uns fern ein unseriöses Angebot zu machen.
Falls jemand konkrete rechtliche Bedenken hat, dann bitte ich um eine Nachricht in diesem Forum damit wir (mein MTB Kollege und ich) uns damit auseinandersetzen - wir sind keine Anwälte und wollen die Idee auch ohne Rechtsstreit umsetzen.

Konkret:
Wir haben Touren auf GPS die es abzufahren gilt. Ausgerüstet mit meinem eigenen Equipment (Full-HD Helmkamera, GPS, Digitalkamera) gilt es die Strecke zu dokumentieren. Die Rechte an den Aufzeichnungen werden an uns übertragen, damit wir diese Informationen auch verwerten können. (Privat)Gespräche auf dem Film werden später entfernt, jedoch sollte der Biker markante Stellen während der Fahrt kommentieren (wir geben teils im Vornherein Hinweise wann wo das geschehen sollte). Solche Hinweise bleiben auf dem Film und werten den Film entsprechend auf. Wer das nicht möchte, auch nicht schlimm - gibts halt keinen Live-Kommentar.

Für diese Mühe bezahlen wir, weil wir aus Zeitgründen nicht alle Strecken selbst abfahren können. Wer uns die Videos und Bilder ohne Bezahlung liefern will, auch kein Problem ;-)

Ziel ist die Strecken die wir rausgesucht haben im Sommer 2010 zu schaffen. Wir werden soviel als möglich selbst fahren, aber für weitere Strecken brauchen wir deine Hilfe.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Glocke (15. Juni 2010)

Um welche Routen handelt es sich. Schreib mir doch mal ne PM wo ihr her kommt und so weiter. Vielleicht sind ja Routen dabei die wir heuer eh noch fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkolb (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
klingt sehr interessant. Hätte auch Interesse daran.
Schicke mir doch mal eine PM.
Bin selber Guide für MTBs, bin natürlich auch auf der Suche nach neuen Touren, würde sich gut ergänzen.
Fahren tue ich eh gerne, gibt es einige Cents, wäre das auch noch nett ...

Tschau
Martin


----------



## enomix (8. Oktober 2012)

falls euer angebot noch gilt, würde ich sehr gerne mitmachen, ist zwar ein bisschen spät, aber ich muss dazu sagen ich bin ein ziemlich guter fahrer und wäre sehr erfreut wenn ihr mir eine mail schreiben könntet!Ich fahre in der gegend schweinfurt... 

[email protected]


----------

